# Natural Landscapes of Brazil



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*I would like to share pics of unknown mountains, beaches and natural landscapes from Brazil. Just good and HD photos (one or two per post), please!*


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Chapada Diamantina - State of Bahia*


Três Irmãos (luz das 3 da tarde) - Chapada Diamantina por Raphael Koerich, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Fortaleza Canion - State of Rio Grande do Sul*


Cânion Fortaleza por Sandro Ebone, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Arraial do Cabo - State of Rio de Janeiro*


Arraial do Cabo por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Sancho Beach - Archipelago of Fernando de Noronha*


Praia do Sancho por yel nunes, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Lençóis Maranhenses - State of Maranhão*


Lençóis Maranhenses por rtietz, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Iguaçu Falls - State of Paraná*


Cataratas do Iguaçu por C.V.Uliana, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Itaimbezinho Canion - State of Rio Grande do Sul *


Cânion do Itaimbezinho por Roberto Furutani, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Porcos Bay - Archipelago of Fernando de Noronha*


Baía dos Porcos por Luiz Baltar, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Leão Beach - Archipelago of Fernando de Noronha*


Praia do Leão e o Morro da Viuvinha por Carla Siqueira, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Maragogi - State of Alagoas *


Maragogi-AL/Brasil por Márcia Procopio, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> *Chapada Diamantina - State of Bahia*
> 
> 
> Três Irmãos (luz das 3 da tarde) - Chapada Diamantina por Raphael Koerich, no Flickr


beautiful.


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Linguine said:


> beautiful.


Thanks Linguine, keep visiting


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Chapada Diamantina - State of Bahia*


Chapada Diamantina por Werner_B, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Porto de Galinhas - State of Pernambuco *


PORTO DE GALINHAS> por CARLOS VASCONCELOS IMAGENS, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Patacho Beach - State of Alagoas*


Praia do Patacho, São Miguel dos Milagres por FixArts FineArt Photography, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Canastra Mountains - State of Minas Gerais*


Serra da Canastra - Paisagens por Mauricio Berndt, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Chapada dos Guimarães - State of Mato Grosso *


Chapada dos Guimarães, Mato Grosso por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


Chapada dos Guimarães por R. Z. Albertini, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Arraial do Cabo - State of Rio de Janeiro*


Arraial do Cabo (RJ), Brazil por Melissa Becker, no Flickr


Arraial do Cabo por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Fumaça Waterfall - State of Bahia*


Cachoeira da Fumaça por victor.marques, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Maragogi - State of Alagoas*


Maragogi por Lucas Marçal, no Flickr


Maragogi por Lucas Marçal, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Maragogi - State of Alagoas*


Maragogi - AL por Lieby, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Porto de Galinhas - State of Pernambuco*


Piscinas naturais de Porto de Galinhas por Village Porto de Galinhas, no Flickr


Village_Porto_Vlubambo_IMG_5267_1_bx por Village Porto de Galinhas, no Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing pics ! :drool:


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

samba_man said:


> Amazing pics ! :drool:



Thanks, Samba man. Keep visiting, and feel free to post pics, to.


----------



## Neerlandense (Jan 26, 2013)

These landscapes need more views, Brazil has landscapes that can not go unnoticed.


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree, Neerlandense, and keep visiting! Help to notice this thread to more users. I'll post more pics.


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Cerrado Biome*


cerrado por Edison Zanatto (Edy Luigi), no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Maragogi - State of Alagoas*


Maragogi por MURUCUTU, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Guanabara Bay - Rio de Janeiro City*


Eu gosto mais do Rio quando estou com você por B r u N N o, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Fields in the South*


Que país é este II? por Mito Sarmento, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Fields in the South*


Outono gelado... por Miriam Cardoso de Souza, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Urubici - State of Santa Catarina*


Caminhando sobre os campos de cima da serra... por Louise Pedroso, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Urubici - State of Santa Catarina
*

Neve em Urubici por Felipe Aguillar, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Fields in the South*


Dias de luz. por Miriam Cardoso de Souza, no Flickr


Sem título por Alessandra Jungs de Almeida, no Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great thread, great Brazil :applause:


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Porcos Bay - Archipelago of Fernando de Noronha*


Baía dos Porcos por Daniela Felipe, no Flickr


DSC_5329 por Pedro Geada, no Flickr


Dois Irmãos por Daniela Felipe, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Sancho's Beach - Archipelago of Fernando de Noronha*


Fernando de Noronha - Baia do Sancho + por Roberto Peradotto, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Cbr Domes said:


> Great thread, great Brazil :applause:


Thanks, Brazil is really amazing! Please, keep visiting.


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Iguaçu Falls - State of Paraná*


Foz do Iguaçu | Cataratas do Iguaçu por BEST WESTERN Tarobá Hotel e Eventos, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Lençóis Maranhenses - Maranhão*


Parque Nacional dos Lençóis Marenhenses 02 por Carneiro Neto, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Lençóis Maranhenses - Marahnhão*


01203.jpg por comunicaextend, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Arraial do Cabo - State of Rio de Janeiro*


Arraial do Cabo por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Patacho's Beach - State of Alagoas*


Praia do Patacho :: Alagoas por Alexandre Mamede, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> *Lençóis Maranhenses - Marahnhão*
> 
> 
> 01203.jpg por comunicaextend, no Flickr


I'm shocked with this place! :drool:


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Quitandinha Palace - Petrópolis city -State of Rio de Janeiro *


Palácio Quitandinha por Fernanda Araruna, no Flickr


Palácio Quitandinha - Petrópolis - RJ - Brasil por Mariana_Rocha, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Silano (2.0) said:


> I'm shocked with this place! :drool:


yeah, that's really amazing. Actually, it's a large place with sand dunes, but it rains a lot there, and it formed thousands of lakes, among the dunes in this enormous territory! Thanks for comment, Silano, and keep visiting


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Lençóis Maranhenses - State of Maranhão*


Sobrevoando os Lençóis Maranhenses por Livia Menezes, no Flickr


aérea por galadedali, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Capivara Mountains National Park - State of Piauí*


Serra da Capivara por pedro_léo, no Flickr


Paredão da Serra Vermelha por george rebelo, no Flickr


Parque Nacional da Serra da Capivara - PI por Pulsar Imagens, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Fortaleza Canion - State of Rio Grande do Sul*


Cânion Fortaleza - o Grande por emanuelschimidt, no Flickr


Canion Fortaleza por [email protected], no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Fortaleza Canion - State of Rio Grande do Sul*


Pedra do Segredo - Cânion Fortaleza por daianasilva, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Fortaleza Canion - State of Rio Grande do Sul*


Canion Fortaleza por tiagopadua, no Flickr


Canion Fortaleza por tiagopadua, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Caracol waterfall - State of Rio Grande do Sul*


Cascata do Caracol por Marcelo Lupp, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Caracol waterfall - State of Rio Grande do Sul*


Cascata do Caracol por thiagoveras.com, no Flickr


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Ich kann Bilder zu veröffentlichen? / I can post pictures too?


----------



## miltao (Mar 21, 2012)

nice pictures.


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Houshmman said:


> Ich kann Bilder zu veröffentlichen? / I can post pictures too?


Of course, It would be great! But just post good and HD photos, in the big size, please.


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

miltao said:


> nice pictures.


Thanks, miltao, and keep visiting.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow Brazil always so beautiful! Thanks for this thread, keep the amazing pics coming! :cheers2:


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

maniacoargento said:


> Wow Brazil always so beautiful! Thanks for this thread, keep the amazing pics coming! :cheers2:


Thanks, maniacoargento, Brazil has hundreds of unknown landscapes that need to be noticed to the world. Keep visiting!


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Sancho's Beach - Archipelago of Fernando de Noronha
*

Sem título por Bruno Bravo, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Sancho's Beach - Archipelago of Fernando de Noronha*


Fernando de Noronha, Pernambuco por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Such a beautiful country, and with an amazing amount of variety! kay:


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Taller said:


> Such a beautiful country, and with an amazing amount of variety! kay:


Thanks, and keep visiting!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Fernando de Noronha is a mind-blowing when it comes to tropical and crystal waters paradise. Truly a gem !


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Sancho's Beach - Archipelago of Fernando de Noronha*


Baía do Sancho por Grupo Jaime Bórquez, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Sancho's Beach - Archipelago of Fernando de Noronha*


Baia do Sancho - FN por mec0020, no Flickr


Blick über die wunderschöne 'Baia do Sancho' (1) por 4th Taz-Devil, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Maragogi - State of Alagoas*


Piscinas naturais de Maragogi por Juliana_Ferreiraa, no Flickr


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice pictures! :applause:


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Church's Mountain - State of Santa Catarina*


Morro da Igreja por Louise Pedroso, no Flickr


Serra Catarinense - Parque Nacional Sao Joaquim - Canion Laranjeiras por Caminhos do Sertão Cicloturismo, no Flickr


Pedra Furada e Serra Catarinense por Alessandra.A., no Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

woww


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Izumy said:


> Nice pictures! :applause:


Thank you, Izumy, I found all the pictures on flickr. Keep visiting!


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Ouro Preto city - State of Minas Gerais*

A historical city lost in the mountains, with an unic architecture and a special charm.


Ouro Preto MG Brasil por Nido Hüebl, no Flickr


Pico por JC Dias, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Ouro Preto city - State of Minas Gerais*


Cidade de Ouro Preto.01 por Priscila Rejane, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Petrópolis city - State of Rio de Janeiro*


Petrópolis por Vanessa...εïз, no Flickr


Na pracinha... por Vanessa...εïз, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Petrópolis city - State of Rio de Janeiro*


Rua do Imperador - Petrópolis - RJ por Rodrigo M. Siqueira, no Flickr


Casa de Petrópolis por fabian.kron, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Órgãos Mountains - State of Rio de Janeiro*


SERRA DOS ÓRGÃOS - PETRÓPOLIS X TERESÓPOLIS RJ COM FREDDY DUCLERC por Freddy Duclerc Expedições, no Flickr


serra dos orgãos por Edison Zanatto (Edy Luigi), no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Órgãos Mountains - State of Rio de Janeiro*


SERRA DOS ÓRGÃOS - PETRÓPOLIS X TERESÓPOLIS RJ COM FREDDY DUCLERC por Freddy Duclerc Expedições, no Flickr


SERRA DOS ÓRGÃOS - PETRÓPOLIS X TERESÓPOLIS RJ COM FREDDY DUCLERC por Freddy Duclerc Expedições, no Flickr


SERRA DOS ÓRGÃOS - PETRÓPOLIS X TERESÓPOLIS RJ COM FREDDY DUCLERC por Freddy Duclerc Expedições, no Flickr


----------



## A'pen (May 27, 2010)

Breathtaking...


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

A'pen said:


> Breathtaking...


Thanks A'pen, keep visiting, and you can share more photos with us.


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys I have just finished editing a vlog about Iguazu falls about the Brazilian side. Soon enough I`ll edit one on the Argentinian side too as well as paraguay nearby so on and so forth! Please have a look, like, share, subscribe. I hope you like it! Cheers!
Iguassu falls is one of the 7 wonders of nature it is one of the most incredible places I have ever been to.

There are a lot of drone shots here and information about how to get there so on and so forth!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

lençois maranhenses, maranhão state, brazil
Lençóis Maranhenses - Brasil by Carlos Eduardo, no Flickr


----------

